#  Krankenpflege >   Aberkennung der Plegestufe 1 >

## Mini Maus

Hallo zusammen! 
Folgender Fall liegt bei mir vor: bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch die Plegestufe I. Nachdem der MDK bei mir zu Hause war, dann nicht mehr.....
Vllt habe ich einige Dinge zu milde dargestellt, denn ich brauche eben doch einiges an Hilfe, was dieses Thema angeht. Mehr im Haushalt als bei der Grundpflege, aber dennoch. 
Nun habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt und diesen auch begründet. Danach bekam ich einen Fragebogen zugeschickt zur erneuten Beurteilung. Dieser hat aber leider für meine Pflegekasse zum gleichen Ergebnis geführt.  
Ich  solle mich nun bis Ende Oktober bei meiner Pflegekasse nochmals äußern.  
Hat jemand, was dieses Thema angeht, Erfahrung? 
LG und danke schonmal vorab.

----------


## kaya

Pflege ABC -*Pflegestufen 
Ein Pflegetagebuch, dass Du über mindestens eine Woche führen solltest und in das Du akribisch alles einträgst, wobei Dir geholfen werden muss, ist als Nachweis für den MDK sinnvoll.
Aufgaben, die nicht täglich anstehen, wie Baden oder Duschen, Haarwäsche, Nagelpflege etc. werden dabei auf die Woche hochgerechnet. Insgesamt musst Du im Bereich der Grundpflege einen Pflegebedarf von mindestens 46 Min. täglich haben, um in Pflegestufe I eingestuft zu werden. 
LG...

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Mini Maus,
 wenn Sie mehr Hilfe im Haushalt brauchen, als bei der Grundpflege, denke ich, steht Ihnen auch keine Pflegestufe zu. Wichtig sind die 45`Minuten am Tag, die an Ihnen erbracht werden. Kommen Sie da nicht auf die 45 Minuten, bekommen Sie auch nicht die Pflegestufe. Die Minuten für jede Leistung sind vorgegeben. Grundpflege, mundgerechte Zubereitung, oder Essen reichen, Transfer, An- und Auskleiden. Auch der Hautzustand ist wichtig, trockene Haut, Mykose, Dekubitus u.a.. Werden diese Leistungen an Ihnen nicht erbracht, steht Ihnen keine Pflegestufe zu.
Man kann die Pflegestufe in einem viertel Jahr neu beantragen. Oft fährt man dabei besser.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

----------

